# [SOLVED] Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all, 

Since recently, I have problems with my brand new computer. It had 2x2GB Patriot Viper II memory (1,9volt) set to 1,8volt in de BIOS. I bought 2x2GB Patriot, yet the seller gived me Patriot Sector 5 running at 1,65volt. He said that it would work. Ok, when installing the memory, it said 8GB DDR3. Now, 2 maybe 3 weeks later, when I press ctrl+alt+del to see how much ram Firefox 4 is using, I get a black screen for 5 seconds, and than I see the menu. When I press the cancel button, the button is pressed in, yet the screen freezes again for 5 seconds. Thereafter it shows me back my desktop and all the icons and such. When I choose TaskManager, I don't see anything weird. I thought it was a driver issue and installed Catalyst 11.3 yet the next day, when I pressed ctrl+alt+del (to check if the system is going to freeze again) it is the same 5 seconds thing. I went to the Windows 7 TroubleShooter to see if Windows 7 gives me a log or something, and it was pointing to some dmp file.

I followed the BSOD Posting Instructions, after I rebooted my computer in the hope I won't get another BSOD and here are the results :

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? *Windows 7*
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? *64bit*
· What was original installed OS on system? *Windows 7*
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? *came pre-installed*
· Age of system (hardware) *It's from 2011*
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? *It's from 2011*

· CPU => *AMD Phenom II x6 1090T*
· Video Card => *ATI Radeon HD 5870*
· MotherBoard => *Asus Crosshair IV Formula*
· Power Supply - brand & wattage => *850w*

· System Manufacturer 
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120.
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#sptd.sys 

Remove Lavasoft Ad-Aware - http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=28

Reboot upon completion. 

Update - 

```
[font=lucida console]seehcri.sys        Wed Jan 09 03:41:35 2008 (478488BF)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#seehcri.sys 

Ad-Aware and seehcri.sys named in BSODs.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Apr 23 21:02:27.368 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:20:41.508
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for KernExplorer64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for KernExplorer64.sys
Probably caused by : KernExplorer64.sys ( KernExplorer64+1277 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x93
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x93_VRFOCA_KernExplorer64+1277
Bugcheck code 00000093
Arguments 00000000`000010a4 fffff8a0`00001810 fffff8a0`0aeda290 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat Apr 23 16:49:20.721 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.860
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for seehcri.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for seehcri.sys
Probably caused by : seehcri.sys ( seehcri+597a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_seehcri+597a
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff8a0`0085d000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00cdf97a 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

_I have uninstalled any Microsoft Windows SDK 7.1 for Windows 7_ and any related software, because I was also trying to read those dmp files in order to found the problem.
Than _I uninstalled Alchohol 120%_. The file sptd.sys was "skipped" in the anti virus process by Avira. I thought it was a needed driver, but nevermind. 
Than _I uninstalled Ad-Aware_.
The driver seehcri.sys is from my Sony Ericsson cellphone.

Now I hope I won't get a black screen for 5 seconds after I do ctrl + alt + delete.


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Now I have this weird phenomenon that my Windows folder, under System32, under Drivers is almost empty...

It's almost empty under Total Commander yet it's fully visible under the Windows 7 Explorer... I have checked everything to see everything... I might just reinstall Total Commander...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Is Total Commander a file utility manager?

x86 or x64?


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Total Commander is a File Utility Manager yes. It's 32bit as there is no 64bit version out yet. You can find it here Total Commander - home


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

The reason it shows \windows\system32 void of drivers - when x86 apps (running on x64) try to access \system32, it is redirected to \windows\syswow64

Even though the app shows \system32, you are really seeing \syswow64

Check out Altap Salamander - http://www.altap.cz/download.html

After installation, RIGHT-click on Altap icon, select "Run as Administrator"

Go to \windows\sysnative - it is virtual \system32; visible to x86 apps

Regards. . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Than why do I have a 5second freeze time when I do ctrl + alt + delete?
I do ctrl + alt + delete, screen burns black for 5 seconds, and than the menu shows up. What ever I choose in the menu, will give me another 5second black screen until I see the thing I have chosen.

Here is a video https://rapidshare.com/files/458870612/22042011011.MP4
Sorry it's in dutch...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Did you update the cellphone driver?

Run D/V again - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

I suggest that you RMA the RAM.


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Ok I did it. First time I followed the checklist, yet no BSOD.
Second try, I checked everything in the checklist except 1 rule to minimize the sources or something. Reboot, wham! BSOD!

I immediately saw a driver called 000.cpl
I googled and found that it has to do with PowerDVD 10, to play DVD's.
Yet I will let you decide what the problem is and I hope I get ride of this annoying 5 second freeze :normal:
It also created a MEMORY.DMP file from 275MB big. Compressed to 45MB...


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Yesterday, I didn't use Firefox 4.0 (+plugin Flash 10.2) and there was no freeze nor crash. So I think personally, that it has something to do with the hardware acceleration build in Flash 10.2 or something with the Firefox 4.0 core.


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

I have installed :
Firefox 4.0 (05/04/2011)
Winrar 4.00 (09/04/2011)
PowerDVD 10 (10/04/2011)
Driver Sweeper (18/04/2011)

The problem occured somewhere between 1 april and 17 april. So I have used PowerDVD 10, without using Firefox for almost 1 day => No freeze nor crash.
When I used Firefox 4.0, while playing some stream video or playing a flash game, Firefox became unstable, ATI Display Driver has been recovered and resolved, and Firefox becomes back stable. Yet when I do the ctrl + alt + delete after this, it's the 5 second freeze. So I guess it's either Firefox (with hardware acceleration, which I disabled now) or Flash Player 10.2 (with hardware acceleration, which I disabled now). So far, no 99% GPU Activity and no freeze so far.
What do the BSOD says from yesterday?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Hi - 

The VERIFIER_ENABLED dump named Via audio driver -

```
[font=lucida console]VMfilt64.sys    Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)[/font]
```
Needs to be updated - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#VMfilt64.sys

Check in with Reliability Monitor - it will show you daily install and crash activity -
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Apr 27 17:34:12.683 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.838
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for VMfilt64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for VMfilt64.sys
Probably caused by : VMfilt64.sys ( VMfilt64+1817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_VMfilt64+1817
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff800`02fc266c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff800`02fc266c

Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=2751]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = Crosshair IV Formula
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```



```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\042711-17596-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c18000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e5de90
Debug session time: Wed Apr 27 17:34:12.683 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.838
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff80002fc266c, 2, 8, fffff80002fc266c}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\VMfilt64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for VMfilt64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for VMfilt64.sys
Probably caused by : VMfilt64.sys ( VMfilt64+1817 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff80002fc266c, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002fc266c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec90e8
 fffff80002fc266c 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+226f
fffff800`02fc266c 55              push    rbp

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880031eda90 -- (.trap 0xfffff880031eda90)
.trap 0xfffff880031eda90
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=1800000002fa4121 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88006a7c320
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c9c7d5 rsp=fffff880031edc20 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff88002fd5180 r10=1800000002fa4121
r11=fffff80002e47a80 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
nt!KeSetEvent+0x1e3:
fffff800`02c9c7d5 488b00          mov     rax,qword ptr [rax] ds:dc50:18000000`02fa4121=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880031ed9e8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880031ed9e8)
.exr 0xfffff880031ed9e8
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002c9c7d5 (nt!KeSetEvent+0x00000000000001e3)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c97be9 to fffff80002c98640

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+226f
fffff800`02fc266c 55              push    rbp

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031ec7a8 fffff800`02c97be9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff800`02fc266c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031ec7b0 fffff800`02c96860 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02df3000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`031ec8f0 fffff800`02fc266c : fffff800`02cc44ec 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`031eca88 fffff800`02cc44ec : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x226f
fffff880`031eca90 fffff800`02cc3f6d : fffff800`02df2ff4 fffff880`031edd40 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c18000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`031ecb00 fffff800`02cc2d45 : fffff800`02df2ff4 fffff880`031ecb78 fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff800`02c18000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`031ecb30 fffff800`02cd3dc1 : fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff880`031ed240 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`02fd5180 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`031ed210 fffff800`02c97cc2 : fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff880`06a7c318 fffff880`031eda90 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`031ed8b0 fffff800`02c965ca : fffff880`06a7c318 fffff880`031edb10 fffff880`02fd5180 fffff800`02e3e510 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`031eda90 fffff800`02c9c7d5 : fffffa80`0583d802 fffffa80`0583d840 00000000`00000000 fffff980`03c1eea0 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`031edc20 fffff880`067b8817 : fffff880`00000000 fffff980`00000008 fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x1e3
fffff880`031edc90 fffff880`00000000 : fffff980`00000008 fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 : VMfilt64+0x1817
fffff880`031edc98 fffff980`00000008 : fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`031edca0 fffff800`02e3e500 : fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 : 0xfffff980`00000008
fffff880`031edca8 fffffa80`05dd6760 : fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 : nt!ViPendingWorkers+0x20
fffff880`031edcb0 fffffa80`0583d840 : fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff980`03c1f000 : 0xfffffa80`05dd6760
fffff880`031edcb8 fffff800`0313a2eb : fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff980`03c1f000 fffff980`03c1eea0 : 0xfffffa80`0583d840
fffff880`031edcc0 fffff800`0313a36c : fffff800`02e3e510 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03990890 00000000`00000100 : nt!ViPendingCompleteAfterWait+0x7b
fffff880`031edd00 fffff800`02f35cce : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViPendingWorkerThread+0x2c
fffff880`031edd40 fffff800`02c89fe6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`04640680 fffff880`02f6f040 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031edd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031ee000 fffff880`031e8000 fffff880`031eda10 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
VMfilt64+1817
fffff880`067b8817 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  b

SYMBOL_NAME:  VMfilt64+1817

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: VMfilt64

IMAGE_NAME:  VMfilt64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a7267b0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_VMfilt64+1817

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_VMfilt64+1817

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880031ec8b0 rbx=fffff80002df3000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff80002fc266c rsi=fffff880031edd40 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c98640 rsp=fffff880031ec7a8 rbp=fffff880031ec970
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff80002fc266c
r11=0000000000000008 r12=fffff80002df2ff4 r13=000000000031dcce
r14=fffff80002c18000 r15=fffff880031ed9e8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c98640 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`031ec7b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031ec7a8 fffff800`02c97be9 : 00000000`0000000a fffff800`02fc266c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031ec7b0 fffff800`02c96860 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02df3000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`031ec8f0 fffff800`02fc266c : fffff800`02cc44ec 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`031ec8f0)
fffff880`031eca88 fffff800`02cc44ec : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x226f
fffff880`031eca90 fffff800`02cc3f6d : fffff800`02df2ff4 fffff880`031edd40 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c18000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`031ecb00 fffff800`02cc2d45 : fffff800`02df2ff4 fffff880`031ecb78 fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff800`02c18000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`031ecb30 fffff800`02cd3dc1 : fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff880`031ed240 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`02fd5180 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`031ed210 fffff800`02c97cc2 : fffff880`031ed9e8 fffff880`06a7c318 fffff880`031eda90 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`031ed8b0 fffff800`02c965ca : fffff880`06a7c318 fffff880`031edb10 fffff880`02fd5180 fffff800`02e3e510 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`031eda90 fffff800`02c9c7d5 : fffffa80`0583d802 fffffa80`0583d840 00000000`00000000 fffff980`03c1eea0 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`031eda90)
fffff880`031edc20 fffff880`067b8817 : fffff880`00000000 fffff980`00000008 fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 : nt!KeSetEvent+0x1e3
fffff880`031edc90 fffff880`00000000 : fffff980`00000008 fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 : VMfilt64+0x1817
fffff880`031edc98 fffff980`00000008 : fffff800`02e3e500 fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb : 0xfffff880`00000000
fffff880`031edca0 fffff800`02e3e500 : fffffa80`05dd6760 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 : 0xfffff980`00000008
fffff880`031edca8 fffffa80`05dd6760 : fffffa80`0583d840 fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 : nt!ViPendingWorkers+0x20
fffff880`031edcb0 fffffa80`0583d840 : fffff800`0313a2eb fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff980`03c1f000 : 0xfffffa80`05dd6760
fffff880`031edcb8 fffff800`0313a2eb : fffffa80`0583d840 fffffa80`0583d840 fffff980`03c1f000 fffff980`03c1eea0 : 0xfffffa80`0583d840
fffff880`031edcc0 fffff800`0313a36c : fffff800`02e3e510 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03990890 00000000`00000100 : nt!ViPendingCompleteAfterWait+0x7b
fffff880`031edd00 fffff800`02f35cce : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViPendingWorkerThread+0x2c
fffff880`031edd40 fffff800`02c89fe6 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`04640680 fffff880`02f6f040 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c18000 fffff800`03202000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff800`03202000 fffff800`0324b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c56000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00c6d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c6d000 fffff880`00c81000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00cdf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00d9f000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d9f000 fffff880`00dbf000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`00dbf000 fffff880`00dee000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00f07000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f07000 fffff880`00f16000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f16000 fffff880`00f49000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00fa0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fa9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fd5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fea000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ffa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`0105e000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`01067000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01067000 fffff880`01091000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`0109c000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010e8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`010fc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`01111000   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Tue May 25 03:45:36 2010 (4BFB8020)
fffff880`01111000 fffff880`0116f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`011e1000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01243000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01247000 fffff880`013ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149a000   SBREdrv  SBREdrv.sys  Mon Mar 22 10:54:10 2010 (4BA78492)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`014a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`014a8000 fffff880`014cd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015d1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015da000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015ee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015ff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`0163a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01643000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01643000 fffff880`01847000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01891000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018a1000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018ed000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018ed000 fffff880`018f5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`0192f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01941000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01941000 fffff880`0194a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01984000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`0199a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02ca5000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02ca5000 fffff880`02cc3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02cd4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02cd4000 fffff880`02cf6000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Mon Feb 22 05:08:50 2010 (4B8257B2)
fffff880`02cf6000 fffff880`02cfc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`02cfc000 fffff880`02d02000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`02d02000 fffff880`02d28000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02d28000 fffff880`02d3d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02d3d000 fffff880`02d8c000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`02d8c000 fffff880`02daa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`02db3000 fffff880`02dc3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dd9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02dfd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`0401a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04038000 fffff880`040c1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`040c1000 fffff880`04106000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`04106000 fffff880`0410f000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`04135000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04135000 fffff880`0414b000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04175000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04175000 fffff880`04189000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04189000 fffff880`041a3000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`041a3000 fffff880`041f4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`041f4000 fffff880`04200000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`0485e000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0485e000 fffff880`0486d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`0519b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`0519b000 fffff880`05200000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 15 10:46:41 2010 (4B796C61)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05224000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05224000 fffff880`05262000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`05262000 fffff880`05292000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`05292000 fffff880`05293f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05294000 fffff880`052a1000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`052a4000 fffff880`05398000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05398000 fffff880`053de000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053e9000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05603000 fffff880`05632000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05632000 fffff880`0564d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0564d000 fffff880`0566e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0566e000 fffff880`05688000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`05688000 fffff880`05693000   appliand appliand.sys Fri May 28 07:54:10 2010 (4BFFAEE2)
fffff880`05693000 fffff880`056a7380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`056a8000 fffff880`056b3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`056b3000 fffff880`056c2000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`056c2000 fffff880`056ce000   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:35 2008 (478488BF)
fffff880`056ce000 fffff880`056cf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`056d0000 fffff880`05713000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05713000 fffff880`05727000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05727000 fffff880`05739000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05739000 fffff880`05793000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`05793000 fffff880`057a8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`057a8000 fffff880`057c8000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`06473000 fffff880`064b0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`064b0000 fffff880`064d2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`064d2000 fffff880`064d7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`064d8000 fffff880`064f0000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`064f0000 fffff880`06509000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06509000 fffff880`06516000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06516000 fffff880`06524000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06524000 fffff880`06530000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06530000 fffff880`0653e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0653e000 fffff880`0654a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0654a000 fffff880`06553000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06553000 fffff880`06566000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06566000 fffff880`06574000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06574000 fffff880`06597000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06597000 fffff880`065b4000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Nov 11 10:59:48 2010 (4CDC12F4)
fffff880`065b4000 fffff880`065d5000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06606000 fffff880`067b7000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Mar 02 06:30:18 2010 (4B8CF6CA)
fffff880`067b7000 fffff880`067c5000   VMfilt64 VMfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`067c5000 fffff880`067e2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`067e2000 fffff880`067e5800   copperhd copperhd.sys Tue Nov 10 02:50:17 2009 (4AF91B39)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067f4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`067f4000 fffff880`067fc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00342000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019ca000 fffff880`019d8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019e4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ed000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`01a00000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05224000 fffff880`05262000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00fa0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04038000 fffff880`040c1000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dd9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05713000 fffff880`05727000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`02d28000 fffff880`02d3d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`0109c000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`05688000 fffff880`05693000   appliand appliand.sys Fri May 28 07:54:10 2010 (4BFFAEE2)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`0485e000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`02cfc000 fffff880`02d02000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`02cf6000 fffff880`02cfc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`01067000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01067000 fffff880`01091000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`057a8000 fffff880`057c8000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`0519b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`02d3d000 fffff880`02d8c000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`06597000 fffff880`065b4000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Nov 11 10:59:48 2010 (4CDC12F4)
fffff880`02cd4000 fffff880`02cf6000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Mon Feb 22 05:08:50 2010 (4B8257B2)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`0163a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02cc3000 fffff880`02cd4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00d9f000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c81000 fffff880`00cdf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`011e1000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`02db3000 fffff880`02dc3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`067e2000 fffff880`067e5800   copperhd copperhd.sys Tue Nov 10 02:50:17 2009 (4AF91B39)
fffff880`06530000 fffff880`0653e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02ca5000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02ca5000 fffff880`02cc3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`0401a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`0199a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`064b0000 fffff880`064d2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0654a000 fffff880`06553000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0653e000 fffff880`0654a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06553000 fffff880`06566000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06524000 fffff880`06530000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052a4000 fffff880`05398000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05398000 fffff880`053de000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`010fc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010e8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01984000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01891000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`05294000 fffff880`052a1000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03202000 fffff800`0324b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05224000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`064f0000 fffff880`06509000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`067f4000 fffff880`067fc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067f4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01941000 fffff880`0194a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02d8c000 fffff880`02daa000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d9f000 fffff880`00dbf000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`0485e000 fffff880`0486d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06516000 fffff880`06524000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`056d0000 fffff880`05713000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`064d2000 fffff880`064d7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`01111000   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Tue May 25 03:45:36 2010 (4BFB8020)
fffff880`06574000 fffff880`06597000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00c6d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06566000 fffff880`06574000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`056b3000 fffff880`056c2000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06509000 fffff880`06516000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015ee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01111000 fffff880`0116f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`01941000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05603000 fffff880`05632000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05793000 fffff880`057a8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040c1000 fffff880`04106000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015ff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`041f4000 fffff880`04200000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c18000 fffff800`03202000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01247000 fffff880`013ea000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`064d8000 fffff880`064f0000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`05262000 fffff880`05292000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`04135000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fd5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f16000 fffff880`00f49000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ffa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`05693000 fffff880`056a7380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06473000 fffff880`064b0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c6d000 fffff880`00c81000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02dfd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`05632000 fffff880`0564d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0564d000 fffff880`0566e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0566e000 fffff880`05688000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`041a3000 fffff880`041f4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`056a8000 fffff880`056b3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01643000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015da000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`0192f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149a000   SBREdrv  SBREdrv.sys  Mon Mar 22 10:54:10 2010 (4BA78492)
fffff880`04189000 fffff880`041a3000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`00dbf000 fffff880`00dee000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`056c2000 fffff880`056ce000   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:35 2008 (478488BF)
fffff880`018ed000 fffff880`018f5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`056ce000 fffff880`056cf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01643000 fffff880`01847000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01243000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04175000 fffff880`04189000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02d02000 fffff880`02d28000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05727000 fffff880`05739000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`067c5000 fffff880`067e2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`05292000 fffff880`05293f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05739000 fffff880`05793000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053e9000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`014a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`06606000 fffff880`067b7000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Mar 02 06:30:18 2010 (4B8CF6CA)
fffff880`014a8000 fffff880`014cd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c56000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`067b7000 fffff880`067c5000   VMfilt64 VMfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018a1000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fea000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018ed000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04135000 fffff880`0414b000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04175000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015d1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00f07000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f07000 fffff880`00f16000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04106000 fffff880`0410f000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00342000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`0105e000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fa9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`065b4000 fffff880`065d5000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0519b000 fffff880`05200000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 15 10:46:41 2010 (4B796C61)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019ca000 fffff880`019d8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019e4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ed000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`01a00000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff800`02fc266c 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff800`02fc266c
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3724
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=2751]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = Crosshair IV Formula
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

I couldn't found an up to date update for that vmfilt64.sys so I went to Intel® Driver Update Utility and I pressed the check my system button for updates... Instantly it gaved me a BSOD... 

I have checked that Perfmon /rel report and I found a lot of errors and crashes... I was like shocked... Am I really bad in using my computer or are the programs that I install or use not bug free? 

Most of the errors are VideoHardwareCrash of atikmpag.sys
And 2 times Superfetch that crashed.
And when I was playing Need For Speed Undercover, it sometimes crashed because of atiumdva.dll


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Reliability Monitor info can be eye-opening.

Via audio - VIA Drivers Download - VIA Technologies, Inc.

How did you end up at Intel site?

Last BSOD named as probable cause - 

```
[font=lucida console]cpudrv64.sys    Tue Aug 11 12:39:13 2009 (4A819EB1)[/font]
```
http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#cpudrv64.sys

Process running at time of BSOD = inteldriver.exe

What driver were you installing?



jcgriff2 said:


> Did you update the cellphone driver?
> 
> I suggest that you RMA the RAM.


https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3234824/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 18:52:19.119 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:34:30.898
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cpudrv64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cpudrv64.sys
Probably caused by : cpudrv64.sys ( cpudrv64+1912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  inteldriver.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_cpudrv64+1912
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000096 fffff880`07856912 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name


  [/font]
```



```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\042911-17331-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (6 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c08000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4de90
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 18:52:19.119 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:34:30.898
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000096, fffff88007856912, 0, 0}

Unable to load image \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\cpudrv64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cpudrv64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cpudrv64.sys
Probably caused by : cpudrv64.sys ( cpudrv64+1912 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

5: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000096, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88007856912, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000096 - {EXCEPTION}  Privileged instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
cpudrv64+1912
fffff880`07856912 0f32            rdmsr

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E

PROCESS_NAME:  inteldriver.ex

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cd4028 to fffff80002c88640

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08211ee8 fffff800`02cd4028 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000096 fffff880`07856912 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08211ef0 fffff800`02c87cc2 : fffff880`082126c8 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`08212770 fffffa80`044b4de0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4987d
fffff880`08212590 fffff800`02c865ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`a000000c fffffa01`044b4de0 fffff800`02c9da7c : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08212770 fffff880`07856912 : fffff880`082129b8 fffff880`082129b4 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`08212908 fffff880`082129b8 : fffff880`082129b4 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 : cpudrv64+0x1912
fffff880`08212910 fffff880`082129b4 : fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 : 0xfffff880`082129b8
fffff880`08212918 fffffa80`044b4de0 : fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 : 0xfffff880`082129b4
fffff880`08212920 fffffa80`044b4de0 : fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 : 0xfffffa80`044b4de0
fffff880`08212928 fffff880`08212ca0 : fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`044b4de0
fffff880`08212930 fffffa80`0606a780 : fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 : 0xfffff880`08212ca0
fffff880`08212938 fffff880`078593c3 : fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0606a780
fffff880`08212940 fffffa80`0606a780 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`000000fc : cpudrv64+0x43c3
fffff880`08212948 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`000000fc fffff880`082129a8 : 0xfffffa80`0606a780


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
cpudrv64+1912
fffff880`07856912 0f32            rdmsr

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  cpudrv64+1912

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: cpudrv64

IMAGE_NAME:  cpudrv64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a819eb1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_cpudrv64+1912

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_cpudrv64+1912

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffff880082126c8 rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=ffffffffc0000096 rsi=fffff88008212770 rdi=fffffa80044b4de0
rip=fffff80002c88640 rsp=fffff88008211ee8 rbp=fffff88008212420
 r8=fffff88007856912  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008211858 r12=fffff88008211f20 r13=000000000010001f
r14=fffff88008212590 r15=fffffa8005e57e00
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c88640 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08211ef0=000000000000001e
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08211ee8 fffff800`02cd4028 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000096 fffff880`07856912 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08211ef0 fffff800`02c87cc2 : fffff880`082126c8 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`08212770 fffffa80`044b4de0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4987d
fffff880`08212590 fffff800`02c865ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`a000000c fffffa01`044b4de0 fffff800`02c9da7c : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08212770 fffff880`07856912 : fffff880`082129b8 fffff880`082129b4 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08212770)
fffff880`08212908 fffff880`082129b8 : fffff880`082129b4 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 : cpudrv64+0x1912
fffff880`08212910 fffff880`082129b4 : fffffa80`044b4de0 fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 : 0xfffff880`082129b8
fffff880`08212918 fffffa80`044b4de0 : fffffa80`044b4de0 fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 : 0xfffff880`082129b4
fffff880`08212920 fffffa80`044b4de0 : fffff880`08212ca0 fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 : 0xfffffa80`044b4de0
fffff880`08212928 fffff880`08212ca0 : fffffa80`0606a780 fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`044b4de0
fffff880`08212930 fffffa80`0606a780 : fffff880`078593c3 fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 : 0xfffff880`08212ca0
fffff880`08212938 fffff880`078593c3 : fffffa80`0606a780 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0606a780
fffff880`08212940 fffffa80`0606a780 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`000000fc : cpudrv64+0x43c3
fffff880`08212948 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00003400 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`000000fc fffff880`082129a8 : 0xfffffa80`0606a780
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb0000 fffff800`00bba000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c08000 fffff800`031f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff800`031f2000 fffff800`0323b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00cdd000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00cf1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf1000 fffff880`00d4f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d4f000 fffff880`00df3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00e17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00e37000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e66000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e80000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e80000 fffff880`00ebc000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00efe000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00efe000 fffff880`00f55000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f5e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f8a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f9f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00ffb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01094000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01094000 fffff880`010c3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`010d8000 fffff880`010ec000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`010f5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010f5000 fffff880`0111f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0111f000 fffff880`0112a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0112a000 fffff880`01176000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01176000 fffff880`0118a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0118a000 fffff880`0119f000   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Tue May 25 03:45:36 2010 (4BFB8020)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011fd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`01400000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149a000   SBREdrv  SBREdrv.sys  Mon Mar 22 10:54:10 2010 (4BA78492)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`014a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`014a8000 fffff880`014cd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014cd000 fffff880`014dd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`014e6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014e6000 fffff880`014ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014ef000 fffff880`014f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`014fc000 fffff880`015ef000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01691000 fffff880`01895000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`01895000 fffff880`018df000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018df000 fffff880`018ef000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`0193b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01943000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0197d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0197d000 fffff880`0198f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01998000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019d2000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019d2000 fffff880`019e8000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019f8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04004000 fffff880`040f8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`040f8000 fffff880`0413e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0413e000 fffff880`04162000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04162000 fffff880`041a0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`041a0000 fffff880`041d0000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`041d0000 fffff880`041d1f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041df000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041ea000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041fb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0421b000 fffff880`0422f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0422f000 fffff880`04249000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`04249000 fffff880`0429a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0429a000 fffff880`042a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`042a6000 fffff880`042b1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042c0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`042ca000 fffff880`04353000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`04398000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043a1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`043a1000 fffff880`043c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`043c7000 fffff880`043dd000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043ec000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0444f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`044a5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`044a5000 fffff880`044c9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`044d5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`0455c000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`0457a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0457a000 fffff880`0458b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0458b000 fffff880`045ad000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Mon Feb 22 05:08:50 2010 (4B8257B2)
fffff880`045ad000 fffff880`045b3000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`045b3000 fffff880`045b9000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`045b9000 fffff880`045df000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04865000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 15 10:46:41 2010 (4B796C61)
fffff880`04865000 fffff880`0486d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`0486d000 fffff880`0488b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0488b000 fffff880`0489a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`048a0000 fffff880`051c7000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d0000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`051d0000 fffff880`051e0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`051e0000 fffff880`051f6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0585a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`0585a000 fffff880`0586f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0586f000 fffff880`0588f000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`058bd000 fffff880`058d8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`058d8000 fffff880`058f9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`058f9000 fffff880`05913000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`0591e000   appliand appliand.sys Fri May 28 07:54:10 2010 (4BFFAEE2)
fffff880`0591e000 fffff880`05932380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`05933000 fffff880`0593e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0593e000 fffff880`0594d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0594d000 fffff880`05959000   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:35 2008 (478488BF)
fffff880`05959000 fffff880`0595a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0595b000 fffff880`0599e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0599e000 fffff880`059b2000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`059b2000 fffff880`059c4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`059c4000 fffff880`059dc000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`06201000 fffff880`062ca000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`062ca000 fffff880`062e8000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`062e8000 fffff880`06300000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06300000 fffff880`0632d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0632d000 fffff880`0637a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0637a000 fffff880`0639e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0641d000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Nov 11 10:59:48 2010 (4CDC12F4)
fffff880`0641d000 fffff880`0643e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`06453000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06453000 fffff880`064a6000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`064a6000 fffff880`064b9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`064b9000 fffff880`064d1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`064de000 fffff880`0651b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0651b000 fffff880`0653d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0653d000 fffff880`06542200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06543000 fffff880`0655c000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0655c000 fffff880`06569000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06569000 fffff880`06577000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06577000 fffff880`06583000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06583000 fffff880`06591000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06591000 fffff880`0659d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0659d000 fffff880`065a6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`065a6000 fffff880`065b9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`065b9000 fffff880`065c7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`065c7000 fffff880`065ea000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0661d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`0661d000 fffff880`06620800   copperhd copperhd.sys Tue Nov 10 02:50:17 2009 (4AF91B39)
fffff880`06621000 fffff880`0662f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06636000 fffff880`067e7000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Mar 02 06:30:18 2010 (4B8CF6CA)
fffff880`067e7000 fffff880`067f5000   VMfilt64 VMfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`067f5000 fffff880`067fd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`0742b000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 09:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffff880`0742b000 fffff880`07495000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`074ef000 fffff880`07595000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07595000 fffff880`075a0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`075a0000 fffff880`075d1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`075d1000 fffff880`075e3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07855000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`07855000 fffff880`0785d000   cpudrv64 cpudrv64.sys Tue Aug 11 12:39:13 2009 (4A819EB1)
fffff880`0789c000 fffff880`07934000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`079a5000 fffff880`079b0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`079b0000 fffff880`079cac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00392000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07934000 fffff880`079a5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`0742b000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 09:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffff880`04162000 fffff880`041a0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00efe000 fffff880`00f55000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`042ca000 fffff880`04353000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:23:27 2010 (4CE7938F)
fffff880`051e0000 fffff880`051f6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0599e000 fffff880`059b2000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f4000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0111f000 fffff880`0112a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`05913000 fffff880`0591e000   appliand appliand.sys Fri May 28 07:54:10 2010 (4BFFAEE2)
fffff880`04865000 fffff880`0486d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
fffff880`045b3000 fffff880`045b9000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`045ad000 fffff880`045b3000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`079a5000 fffff880`079b0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`010f5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010f5000 fffff880`0111f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0586f000 fffff880`0588f000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Wed Nov 17 07:02:04 2010 (4CE3C43C)
fffff880`048a0000 fffff880`051c7000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:32:17 2011 (4D7702D1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0444f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Mar 08 23:17:42 2011 (4D76FF66)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0641d000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Nov 11 10:59:48 2010 (4CDC12F4)
fffff880`0458b000 fffff880`045ad000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Mon Feb 22 05:08:50 2010 (4B8257B2)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019f8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0457a000 fffff880`0458b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`062ca000 fffff880`062e8000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01666000 fffff880`01690000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf1000 fffff880`00d4f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`051d0000 fffff880`051e0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0661d000 fffff880`06620800   copperhd copperhd.sys Tue Nov 10 02:50:17 2009 (4AF91B39)
fffff880`07855000 fffff880`0785d000   cpudrv64 cpudrv64.sys Tue Aug 11 12:39:13 2009 (4A819EB1)
fffff880`06583000 fffff880`06591000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`0455c000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`0457a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042c0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019d2000 fffff880`019e8000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0651b000 fffff880`0653d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0659d000 fffff880`065a6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06591000 fffff880`0659d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`065a6000 fffff880`065b9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06577000 fffff880`06583000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04004000 fffff880`040f8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`040f8000 fffff880`0413e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01176000 fffff880`0118a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0112a000 fffff880`01176000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019d2000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01895000 fffff880`018df000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041df000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031f2000 fffff800`0323b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0413e000 fffff880`04162000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06543000 fffff880`0655c000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`067f5000 fffff880`067fd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06621000 fffff880`0662f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06201000 fffff880`062ca000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`01998000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0486d000 fffff880`0488b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00e37000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
fffff880`0488b000 fffff880`0489a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06569000 fffff880`06577000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb0000 fffff800`00bba000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0595b000 fffff880`0599e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0653d000 fffff880`06542200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0118a000 fffff880`0119f000   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Tue May 25 03:45:36 2010 (4BFB8020)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`06453000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`065c7000 fffff880`065ea000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00cdd000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`065b9000 fffff880`065c7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0593e000 fffff880`0594d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0655c000 fffff880`06569000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e80000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`062e8000 fffff880`06300000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06300000 fffff880`0632d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:56:22 2011 (4D649376)
fffff880`0632d000 fffff880`0637a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`0637a000 fffff880`0639e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:12 2011 (4D649330)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011fd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`042a6000 fffff880`042b1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0197d000 fffff880`0198f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014fc000 fffff880`015ef000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`044d5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`064a6000 fffff880`064b9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`01094000 fffff880`010c3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0585a000 fffff880`0586f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043ec000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`04398000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`01247000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0429a000 fffff880`042a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c08000 fffff800`031f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 20 04:30:02 2010 (4CE7951A)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`059c4000 fffff880`059dc000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`041a0000 fffff880`041d0000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`06453000 fffff880`064a6000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`043a1000 fffff880`043c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f8a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00efe000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00e17000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0591e000 fffff880`05932380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`074ef000 fffff880`07595000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`064de000 fffff880`0651b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00cf1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`044a5000 fffff880`044c9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`058bd000 fffff880`058d8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`058d8000 fffff880`058f9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`058f9000 fffff880`05913000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04249000 fffff880`0429a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`05933000 fffff880`0593e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`014e6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014e6000 fffff880`014ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014ef000 fffff880`014f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0197d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`064b9000 fffff880`064d1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149a000   SBREdrv  SBREdrv.sys  Mon Mar 22 10:54:10 2010 (4BA78492)
fffff880`0422f000 fffff880`04249000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e66000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`07595000 fffff880`075a0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0594d000 fffff880`05959000   seehcri  seehcri.sys  Wed Jan 09 03:41:35 2008 (478488BF)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01943000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0789c000 fffff880`07934000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Feb 22 23:56:21 2011 (4D649375)
fffff880`0742b000 fffff880`07495000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Feb 22 23:56:00 2011 (4D649360)
fffff880`075a0000 fffff880`075d1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:44 2011 (4D649350)
fffff880`05959000 fffff880`0595a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01691000 fffff880`01895000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:25:52 2010 (4CE79420)
fffff880`075d1000 fffff880`075e3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`01400000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01094000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0421b000 fffff880`0422f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`045b9000 fffff880`045df000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07855000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`059b2000 fffff880`059c4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`079b0000 fffff880`079cac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0661d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`041d0000 fffff880`041d1f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041fb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0585a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041ea000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`044a5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6b000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0149a000 fffff880`014a8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`06636000 fffff880`067e7000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Mar 02 06:30:18 2010 (4B8CF6CA)
fffff880`014a8000 fffff880`014cd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e80000 fffff880`00ebc000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`067e7000 fffff880`067f5000   VMfilt64 VMfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`018df000 fffff880`018ef000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f9f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00ffb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`0193b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`043c7000 fffff880`043dd000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`014cd000 fffff880`014dd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d4f000 fffff880`00df3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043a1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00392000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Mar 02 22:51:40 2011 (4D6F104C)
fffff880`010d8000 fffff880`010ec000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d0000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00f5e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0641d000 fffff880`0643e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04865000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 15 10:46:41 2010 (4B796C61)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07934000 fffff880`079a5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01653000 fffff880`01666000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000096 fffff880`07856912 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3724
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=2751]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0801   
BiosReleaseDate = 05/03/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = Crosshair IV Formula
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

I searched through google for an update website, because when I check at VIA Drivers Download - VIA Technologies, Inc., choose Windows 7 64bit and than Audio, it gives me 4 options and noone of them I do recognize.

EDIT : Nevermind. I searched the cd's that came with my computer and I now see the install screen of "VIA HD Audio UAA Driver Setup"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

I would remove this for now - until BSODs under control - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/marketing/Home.html


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

You mean the "VIA HD Audio UAA Driver" ?
Can an enabled Firefox 4 Hardware Acceleration combined with an enabled Flash 10.2 Hardware Acceleration can cause BSOD's or only freezing errors? I'm asking this because since I disabled Hardware Acceleration in Firefox and Flash, the freezing disappeared.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

A VERIFIER_ENABLED BSOD named Via. The June 2009 audio device driver pre-dates Windows 7 RTM by several months. I use IE and am not familiar with Firefox acceleration issues.


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

I have registered myself on http://driveragent.com to update the drivers. It detects *66 Good Drivers (90%) *and *8 Bad Drivers (10%)

*Bad drivers are :
VIA High Definition Audio
Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
JMicron JMB36X Controller
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
802.11n/b/g Mini draadloze LAN USB2.0-adapter
USB-invoerapparaat

I'm now updating as many drivers as the update let me and I will come back if I have anything to ask. Thanks for the help :tongue:


----------



## MISTERAMD (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*

Problem solved :
Firefox 4 with Hardware Acceleration
Flash 10.2 with Hardware Acceleration
ATI CCC 11.4 Driver says 
*Resolved Issues*

*for the Windows 7 Operating System*


The GPU no longer shows high GPU usage after running Firefox 4 with hardware acceleration enabled thus giving the user a black screen for several seconds.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 64bit BSOD + Hangs*



MISTERAMD said:


> *Bad drivers are :
> *VIA High Definition Audio
> Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> Standaard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> ...


Please see - Driver Reference Table - sysnative.com - MVP

Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Marvell: Support

JMicron = OEM only 

NEC USB 3.0 should be OK

802.11n/b/g Mini draadloze LAN USB2.0-adapter - driver = *netr28ux.sys* - http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#netr28ux.sys


*EDIT:* Just saw your last post. . .


MISTERAMD said:


> Problem solved :
> Firefox 4 with Hardware Acceleration
> Flash 10.2 with Hardware Acceleration
> ATI CCC 11.4 Driver says
> ...



Awesome!


----------

